# Rundown of small HID flashlights



## sycore (Feb 20, 2006)

I was wondering if anyone could give a brief rundown on smaller handheld
HID flashlights, were to get them and ballpark price. Unless it is against the rules or something. I have checked out the AE powerlight, X990, and the wolf, but looking for something a little more compact. 

Thanks


----------



## cmacclel (Feb 20, 2006)

sycore said:


> I was wondering if anyone could give a brief rundown on smaller handheld
> HID flashlights, were to get them and ballpark price. Unless it is against the rules or something. I have checked out the AE powerlight, X990, and the wolf, but looking for something a little more compact.
> 
> Thanks



The smallest and I believe the brightest is 

http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=103637

The Microfire Warrior may be slightly smaller but I have read the ballast and lamp are of lower quality and are not as bright as the Welch Allyn originals.




Mac


----------



## Lexus (Feb 20, 2006)

Check out those modded Mags:

- miniHID from cmacclel
- magHID from Waterfish and Ufokillerz

both are 10w

EDIT: oops, cmacclel beat me to it.


----------



## CLHC (Feb 20, 2006)

Hello and Welcome to CPF!

Hope you find what you're looking for and Enjoy!


----------



## offroadcmpr (Feb 20, 2006)

There is also the UK HID dive light. Runs off of 8 C batteries I believe.


----------



## cmacclel (Feb 21, 2006)

Lexus said:


> Check out those modded Mags:
> 
> - miniHID from cmaccel
> - magHID from Waterfish and Ufokillerz
> ...




The Mini-Hid's that I make run on CR123's if you looking for a NiMH HID then be sure to check out Waterfish's. His is around 2 inches longer than mine but still smaller than a 2d.


Mac


----------



## john2551 (Feb 21, 2006)

The 3 small HIDs already mentioned are nice but are all 10w which are good for about 450-500 lumens. The 7.75" K2000 & 8.25" K2000R are both 24w HIDs which are good for about 1300-1800 lumens: http://www.microfire.cn/Warrior-II-K2000R.htm


----------



## Lando (Feb 21, 2006)

The NexTorch 10w HID might also be of interest. It has type 3 anodizing and is waterproof to 3 meters with Li ion battery included. 

http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=96160&page=1&highlight=nextorch

at $220 I think this light would be very good value, big plus for me is that it doesn't look like a [email protected] and Emilion most likely will provide excellent service should anything go wrong with the light.


----------



## cmacclel (Feb 21, 2006)

Lando said:


> The NexTorch 10w HID might also be of interest. It has type 3 anodizing and is waterproof to 3 meters with Li ion battery included.
> 
> http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=96160&page=1&highlight=nextorch
> 
> at $220 I think this light would be very good value, big plus for me is that it doesn't look like a [email protected] and Emilion most likely will provide excellent service should anything go wrong with the light.




As far as I know no one even has one of these. I wanted to purchase one to try out myself but the purchase price was $220 + $50-60 shipping which made the light not worth it to me. Also these lights utilize the Welch Allyn *copy* ballast and Lamp which in known to be inferior and less bright than the originals.


Mac


----------



## cmacclel (Feb 21, 2006)

john2551 said:


> The 3 small HIDs already mentioned are nice but are all 10w which are good for about 450-500 lumens. The 7.75" K2000 & 8.25" K2000R are both 24w HIDs which are good for about 1300-1800 lumens: http://www.microfire.cn/Warrior-II-K2000R.htm




Any idea when these will be out?? Pricing?? I'm interested but would want to see a review first after the Shark that I was going to purchased faired horribly in the 24watt shootout.


Mac


----------



## Lunarmodule (Feb 21, 2006)

I can heartily recommend the MiniHID and MagHID 10W lights, both are extremely versatile and carryable. The Microfire K500R is the most compact of all, I can only endorse the rechargeable model because I had the other one and got 25-30 minutes runtime, versus factory claimed 60 mins. The NexTorch 10W is a new kid on the block, looks like a great value. The 24W Warrior II lights John mentioned above are still (best of my knowledge) awaiting release, and are also well above the $500 mark. The UK Light Cannon 100 is the cheapest way to get on board, eBay for $100-140 and the identical 10W bulb and ballast as the 2 custom Mags. Runs for 4 plus hours on 8 C-cell alkalines, can also accept NiMH rechargeables. The pistol grip lantern arrangement is very well balanced and its an unbeatable intro to HID light for the money. Microfire Warrior K500R or MiniHID are the smallest form factors, I give the nod to the miniHID between the two.


----------



## Lando (Feb 21, 2006)

> Also these lights utilize the Welch Allyn *copy* ballast and Lamp which in known to be inferior and less bright than the originals.


Why knock it if you havn't seen it yet.

It also comes with a lifetime limited warrenty and should be available before the 28th of this month


----------



## Lunarmodule (Feb 21, 2006)

The Warrior II was supposed to be released end of August/early September 2005 (6 months ago) and has been in limbo ever since. Mac, save your cash for the upcoming Night Ops Helios or the XeVision BarnBurner 75W if you want a real stunner of an HID light. IMHO, the Helios is going to redefine compact handheld performance in HID, 35W/50W will just devastate anything out there its size or smaller. Six to eight weeks away, it will render 10W and 24W functionally obsolete for power users.


----------



## john2551 (Feb 21, 2006)

cmacclel said:


> Any idea when these will be out?? Pricing?? I'm interested but would want to see a review first after the Shark that I was going to purchased faired horribly in the 24watt shootout.
> 
> 
> Mac


 
Mac,

Mike at PTS said these will be "coming soon" & also said he'd have no problem to loan it out to Jeff for a comparison to the AE PL24: http://www.pts-flashlights.com/products/product.aspx?pid=18-37-6160

John


----------



## Lunarmodule (Feb 21, 2006)

Lando said:


> Why knock it if you havn't seen it yet.



Mac was referring to the Warrior I (K500) version of the light, which has been available almost a year. The warranty spiel is a new thing, when I got my Warrior I it was stated VERY clearly there is NO manufacturer's warranty AT ALL, it is the dealers responsibility to deal with problems/repairs. Guess they really had to change that tune abruptly, because I was seeing red when I got shorted more than half my runtime with my brand new Warrior I. IMHO, its ballast and bulb ARE inferior to the Welch Allyn originals from which they are based. I put a WA bulb in my Warrior and noted an immediate increase in brightness and color uniformity.


----------



## john2551 (Feb 21, 2006)

Lunarmodule said:


> The Warrior II was supposed to be released end of August/early September 2005 (6 months ago) and has been in limbo ever since. Mac, save your cash for the upcoming Night Ops Helios or the XeVision BarnBurner 75W if you want a real stunner of an HID light. IMHO, the Helios is going to redefine compact handheld performance in HID, 35W/50W will just devastate anything out there its size or smaller. Six to eight weeks away, it will render 10W and 24W functionally obsolete for power users.


 
I agree 100% with you in what you just said but for my situation, carrying while on patrol, i'd have to stick to the the MF Warrior II K2000R over the Helios. The Helios is more for tactical unit/SWAT type applications.

John


----------



## Lunarmodule (Feb 21, 2006)

John,

Mike at PTS is a great guy and have nothing but respect for him. I was personally disappointed in my buying experience but have nothing but good things to say about him and his company. I was one of those that originally had all my chips put on the marker for the Warrior II. Since these other intros, especially the announcement of the upcoming Helios, I've decided to wait for something more revolutionary and IMHO the Helios is nothing short of a near field lightning strike to the competition. Superior to Acro x990 level performance in a handheld carryable. Plus the Night Ops brand label (Gladius) is nothing to sneeze at. I'm really excited about this release.

OT but BTW, my compliments on the Pentalux 4C as a duty light. I swear by my ELX-6 as an LED heavy hitter and rave about Wayne's work. Especially the new Little Friend. You should take a look at some of Icarus's mods if you like multi-LEDs. Quad or triLuxIII in a 2C is a real stunner for its very modest size. I sincerely hope the Warrior II meets its promises, and hope it provides you with what you seek. I agree for its form factor (length and width around) it should be the top dog in output, I just wish it was available sooner and didnt cost so much.


----------



## john2551 (Feb 21, 2006)

Lunarmodule,

Thanks for the compliment. Wayne from EL makes great LED lights. I hope he makes a Pentalux K2 soon!

As far as the K2000R situation, if it fails in performance like the W/E Shark did, then i'll be getting an AE PL24 & hope in the future a great performing 35w HID "flashlight" is introduced by someone.

BTW, my department regulations state my flashlight must be "cylindrical" that's why the Helios "won't fly" while on duty.

Regards,

John


----------

